# Do I need flashing in the valley for woven shingles?



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

tidal9 said:


> I started my roof job and so far it's gone relatively smooth, thanks to all for the tips btw! Anyway, I'm at the valley and am looking to eliminate the open valley that has existed before and go with the woven look. I laid down some ice guard in the valley that extends 1.5' onto either side (3 ft wide total) and then double felted over it. Is it necessary to install flashing? Most sites that say if you weave your shingles that you do not need it, but I have seen a couple that say to do so...any experience on this fellow forum members?


You don't need it..But then again it would't hurt either.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If I remember correctly, you live in Minnesota with a lot of ice and snow and freezing weather to contend with.

I see absolutely NO reason to install the sheet metal under the weaved valley shingles.

After all, the newly installed shingle nails will pierce through the metal all over the place anyways.

Ed


----------



## tidal9 (May 20, 2008)

Yep, Minnesota here. Thanks for all the help guys, and for having such prompt replies!


----------

